# Toenail Pathology CPT



## jmartinez (Dec 31, 2007)

We receive nail clippings for pathology review.  We perform a GMS stain for fungus and we use 88312 for the stain, what would the cpt for the procedure for the nail clippings?  

1) Example: Nail Clippings,right hallux:
             - Onychomycosis

Clinical indications/history: thick,discolored nail.

2) Example: Toenail, Left Hallux, Biopsy:
                 - Hyperkeratotic nail with bacterial colonization

Clinical indications/history: thick painful nail.

This has been an ongoing debate in our office and I would like a definitive answer to our question.

Thank you for your help


----------

